

Startup School 2009 - ciscoriordan
http://startupschool.org
Where: Wheeler Auditorium, UC Berkeley.
When: 24 October 2009, 9:00 am.
======
arram
I got an acceptance email, but the confirmation link says the application was
rejected.

~~~
brianmckenzie
Same here. I'm showing up anyway.

~~~
brk
I've rarely seen 6 words that reflect the entrepreneurial spirit so well as
this post.

------
dannyr
I also got an acceptance email but the link says my application was rejected.

Did anybody get a rejection email?

------
fraXis
Will videos from the speakers be available online after the conference?

~~~
dwynings
They have been in the past.

------
kkshin
This is the first startup school that I didn't get into =/

My coworker, who I told to apply since we're thinking of branching off to our
own thing, got in and he's never even heard of yCombinator.

At least it will be on justin.tv!

------
datums
I love the videos from Startup School 2008. I wasn't aware of the application
deadline, but I'll make sure to apply early for next year. Do most of you who
are going book a round trip flight?

~~~
datums
2008 Videos - <http://www.omnisio.com/startupschool08>

------
joshkim
Did anybody who got the acceptance letter end up at a page denoting that they
were accepted? Or is everyone who got the acceptance email getting to the
rejection page?

~~~
lacker
I first got a rejection, then tried about 10 minutes later and got the
accepted page. So... wait around and try again.

~~~
donw
That's the first lesson of Startup School. :)

------
firefoxman1
Is it going to be streamed over justin.tv or something?

~~~
dwynings
It appears so.

<http://www.justin.tv/startupschool>

------
yurylifshits
Great! Just got an acceptance letter :) See you there. I am @yurylifshits
<http://yury.name>

------
csmajorfive
I got it in (yay!) but I was just thinking -- how do they verify that you've
been accepted when you show up?

------
kirpekar
I've heard nothing -- no acceptance nor rejection. Nothing in Spam. Anyone in
the same boat?

------
newy
Will be missing out, a little sad.

~~~
petesalty
You're not alone, major bummer this morning :(

Screw it, I'm going to start my own Startup School... with hookers and
blackjack! Actually forget the Startup School.

